# back on a combo :)



## CosmicHedgehog (Jun 2, 2017)

Hi all. After a year of telling diabetes clinic that the insight cannulas were no good for me (i was getting reactions, itching, pain, swelling etc. and because of that bad absorption and a massive increase in scar tissue)  I met with the roche rep yesterday and explained the situation and she and clinic agreed that the insight was no longer viable for me because of the lack of cannula choices. I got a new combo back (was on one for 6 years before the insight) yesterday programmed it and reconnected at lunch time and already my control has been a million times better and no cannula reaction. Not really after any advice just super happy that i have finally been listened to and my control has calmed down and im finally comfortable with a cannula. Also i guess if you are not happy with your pump for any reasonable reason (obviously not just because you don't like the shape of it or the colour lol ) Then keep pushing to have it changed. BG control is top priority and you need the equipment to work for you.  anywho i have rambled on enough, at least you guys know why i am so happy , if i ramble on at the non D muggles they think i'm bonkers lol


----------



## grovesy (Jun 2, 2017)

Glad it seems to be suiting you better.


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Jun 2, 2017)

Really pleased for you CH


----------



## trophywench (Jun 2, 2017)

Brill result.  Now, will they still be available when mine's due for a swap?  LOL  I really wanted the Insight cos of the cartridges but by heck - had I known how tediously slow the thing was I'd have had another Combo.


----------



## CosmicHedgehog (Jun 2, 2017)

trophywench said:


> Brill result.  Now, will they still be available when mine's due for a swap?  LOL  I really wanted the Insight cos of the cartridges but by heck - had I known how tediously slow the thing was I'd have had another Combo.


I don't know, i assume they must still manufacture them because some people have massive insulin requirements or are on other insulins so need a nice big cartridge to fill. Would be bonkers if they cut off half thier customers.  The rep said she had loads of spare new ones and had bought one with her for me to have, and she just popped round my house this morning to drop off the link assist! Had to self insert the cannula yesterday  pretty impressed with the rep right now lol. i forgot how light it was too, the insight was like a lead weight compared to the combo. glad to have my old reliable  back


----------



## trophywench (Jun 2, 2017)

I just went ???? at your comment re weight.

So weighed my old Combo - 74g - but that's without insulin, reservoir & cap and tubing so 300u insulin - 3ml = + 3g LOL - so let's call that 80g  v. Insight - admittedly with c. half full cartridge and tubing - 114g.  A whole ounce and a quarter!

But - you are correct.


----------



## SB2015 (Jun 2, 2017)

Glad that you got back onto a Combo after the hassle you have had.
They may be a bit clunky but I really like mine, mind you I haven't tried any others yet.


----------



## ohitsnicola (Jun 2, 2017)

trophywench said:


> Brill result.  Now, will they still be available when mine's due for a swap?  LOL  I really wanted the Insight cos of the cartridges but by heck - had I known how tediously slow the thing was I'd have had another Combo.



When are you due for a swap? Just checked there website and it says "We want to give people choice so that they can select the best pump to suit their needs. This is why we offer two different insulin pump systems - the Accu-Chek Combo and the Accu-Chek Insight." So you should be able to get the combo again


----------



## trophywench (Jun 2, 2017)

Not for another 3 years - we could all be on closed loop pumps by then, if they still haven't found the cure ROFLMAO !


----------



## ohitsnicola (Jun 2, 2017)

trophywench said:


> Not for another 3 years - we could all be on closed loop pumps by then, if they still haven't found the cure ROFLMAO !



The 670g? Or am i missing something haha! I'm sure my "upgrade" or whatever they call it is next year! Hmmmm


----------



## CosmicHedgehog (Jun 2, 2017)

trophywench said:


> I just went ???? at your comment re weight.
> 
> So weighed my old Combo - 74g - but that's without insulin, reservoir & cap and tubing so 300u insulin - 3ml = + 3g LOL - so let's call that 80g  v. Insight - admittedly with c. half full cartridge and tubing - 114g.  A whole ounce and a quarter!
> 
> But - you are correct.


LOL! i know it seems daft, but i do notice, i never had a cannula rip out when i dropped the combo it would just swing free, pretty much every drop on the insight would need a new one, i guess that ounce and a quarter makes a difference  after all the bother i had with the insight,  i really did come up with a massive list of flaws LMAO.The rep was listening eagerly too them all though  Trying to catch the insight mid drop was like trying to catch a wet fish all slippy and trying to get away haha!


----------



## CosmicHedgehog (Jun 2, 2017)

SB2015 said:


> Glad that you got back onto a Combo after the hassle you have had.
> They may be a bit clunky but I really like mine, mind you I haven't tried any others yet.


The clunkyness grows on you along with the grippy rubber bits  And it really is so fast in comparison. combo over the insight every time, you've got a goodun  I know some people love the insight though. Not one size fits all with these things i suppose.


----------



## ohitsnicola (Jun 2, 2017)

CosmicHedgehog said:


> LOL! i know it seems daft, but i do notice, i never had a cannula rip out when i dropped the combo it would just swing free, pretty much every drop on the insight would need a new one, i guess that ounce and a quarter makes a difference  after all the bother i had with the insight,  i really did come up with a massive list of flaws LMAO.The rep was listening eagerly too them all though  Trying to catch the insight mid drop was like trying to catch a wet fish all slippy and trying to get away haha!


Caught my combo tubing on a door handle once....hurt like a b***h...didn't come out though! Surprisingly haha xx


----------



## CosmicHedgehog (Jun 2, 2017)

BrokenPancreas1994 said:


> Caught my combo tubing on a door handle once....hurt like a b***h...didn't come out though! Surprisingly haha xx


Lol maybe the sticky is different, i don't know. but the combo cannulas stay well and truly stuck to you  getting caught on the door handles always makes me cringe though!!


----------



## ohitsnicola (Jun 2, 2017)

CosmicHedgehog said:


> Lol maybe the sticky is different, i don't know. but the combo cannulas stay well and truly stuck to you  getting caught on the door handles always makes me cringe though!!


Must be! if i did that now it would most definitely come out!


----------



## trophywench (Jun 2, 2017)

Funnily enough, Pete inserted a new cannula for me after a shower this morning (in my backside, far easier if he does it LOL) and then after re-attaching dropped it and did a fantastic save!  Then removed the old one - with extreme difficulty - talk about shhhhhh to a blanket.  He took ages to get enough off the grab hold of and pull it off and it really hurt.

They're either like that or they all peel off round the edges.

Having said that, I don't recall any difficulty getting an Combo cannula off, and with both pumps I've usually managed to grab the tubing before the pumps have dangled fee, but they both certainly have from time to time with no problems at all.


----------



## ohitsnicola (Jun 2, 2017)

trophywench said:


> Funnily enough, Pete inserted a new cannula for me after a shower this morning (in my backside, far easier if he does it LOL) and then after re-attaching dropped it and did a fantastic save!  Then removed the old one - with extreme difficulty - talk about shhhhhh to a blanket.  He took ages to get enough off the grab hold of and pull it off and it really hurt.
> 
> They're either like that or they all peel off round the edges.
> 
> Having said that, I don't recall any difficulty getting an Combo cannula off, and with both pumps I've usually managed to grab the tubing before the pumps have dangled fee, but they both certainly have from time to time with no problems at all.


Sounds eventful! I used to use the adhesive removal spray LOL


----------



## VICTOR HILL (Jun 3, 2017)

yes cannot agree more ben back on accu chek   spirit combo   after 6 months on the new insight this is my second combo  .and can now use the  multi wave with it as well .
find it safe to use and the has several warning when things go wrong like low cartridge ,  blocked line ,  battery low, no charging every day ,fast responce to glucose levels .but advise what bolus to use 
had trouble with needles can   only use STEEL ONE suit me fine  vic


----------



## trophywench (Jun 3, 2017)

You've always been able to do a multiwave bolus with a Combo @VICTOR HILL  - maybe you couldn't with the older one, the Spirit, but I wouldn't know.  Had my Combo in 2010 I think and you always could.  No timelag facility on the Combo for boluses though, whereas there is on the Insight.


----------



## ohitsnicola (Jun 3, 2017)

trophywench said:


> You've always been able to do a multiwave bolus with a Combo @VICTOR HILL  - maybe you couldn't with the older one, the Spirit, but I wouldn't know.  Had my Combo in 2010 I think and you always could.  No timelag facility on the Combo for boluses though, whereas there is on the Insight.


I could too! My DSN at the time frowned upon it....but i didn't care because it worked for me!


----------



## VICTOR HILL (Jun 4, 2017)

great name    broken   pancreas   
when i had my kidney transplant  in 2006   the guy in next bed had a pancreas transplant  ,  still going well today  .  but had tough start till all meds were sorted
so you could say replaced   .PARTS  
keep well vic


----------

